# Bonding the structure of a solar panel farm



## jar546 (Sep 3, 2018)

Is this an acceptable bonding method for this galvanized structural steel?


----------



## ICE (Sep 3, 2018)

Has that racking been listed per UL Standard 2703 with that lug?

Has the lug been listed per UL 2703?


----------



## jar546 (Sep 3, 2018)

ICE said:


> Has that racking been listed per UL Standard 2703 with that lug?
> 
> Has the lug been listed per UL 2703?



yeah, I have no idea.  What you see is what you get.


----------



## ICE (Sep 3, 2018)

The wire would have to be a minimum #6 because it is exposed to physical damage.  The lug must bear the Listing agency mark.  I have not seen such a lug used with PV before.....the Listed lugs that I am aware of are lay-in lugs.  Ilsco, Burndy, Amphenol.

The lug in your picture is almost certainly not Listed to UL2703.  Perhaps UL465 which is strictly for an indoor environment.

Do you know what company manufactured the racking? 

So to answer your question, I would say no it is not acceptable.


----------



## north star (Sep 4, 2018)

*& * & * &*

ICE,

Jeff [ may ] be asking about a particular Code section
or sections to cite.........Can you please provide the Code
section [ or sections ] requiring the minimum sized # 6
GEC, and the Code or Standard from which you are
referencing ?

Thanks !

*&  * & * &*


----------



## RJJ (Sep 5, 2018)

The ground wire looks under sized. Is the ground wire going to a ground Rod? The lug has a UL marking ,but can't make it out. I suspect this is some sort of ground mount solar array?


----------



## north star (Sep 5, 2018)

*# ~ #*

Possibly a violation of Art. 110.14 - Connections  [  i.e. -
dissimilar metals  ].........Also, when grounding \ bonding,
shouldn't the aluminum connector be in direct contact
with the structural steel itself and not the galvanized
coating ?

*# ~ #*


----------



## RJJ (Sep 5, 2018)

It looks like something out of the hills of PA. The galvanized steel looks as if it was brushed on in places. The tube steel as the base is odd. The screw penetrates the galvanize, but don't know what it is made of. The lug could be ok if it were just use for bonding and if it is listed for this application.


----------



## ICE (Sep 8, 2018)

north star said:


> *& * & * &*
> 
> ICE,
> 
> ...



690.46 sends you to 250.120(C)


----------

